# The RTC 3x3 Method



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Method outline:
1: solve E Layer
2: Solve bottom corners
3: Orient top corners
4: Insert bottom layer edges
5: orient top layer edges
6: PLL

Here is a outline video:





Tell me any recommendations for the method

Ideas: 

Do E layer minus one edge then use keyhole for the bottom corners and insert the final edge and corners as an F2L pair
On step 3 do CLL


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2018)

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Belt_Method

The method I (and others) think is best starts with the E-layer right now is SSC, check it out here: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/SSC_(Shadowslice_Snow_Columns)


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a method like that, but the steps are in a different order


----------



## H2O Cuber (Nov 18, 2018)

I suggest that instead of inserting the white edges, do eo on the yellow side, then insert the white, solving oll


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Feb 19, 2019)

I recently found out that the method I mentioned is just domino reduction


----------



## GabGab (Mar 16, 2019)

I yesterday came up with the idea something like that, but you solve the corners, then do EO and bottom edges, and a pll.
Then I read your post.


----------

